# Kayaking with yorkie in water/swimming for 1st time - Anyone done it?



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi..

There's a kayak cave tour in my area and the tour guide said it was absolutlely ok for me to bring benny on the kayak. He will love it bec he loves it when we go out but is really a big chicken when it comes to things like this...so my only concern is that we might tip over and he'll be in ocean water for the very 1st time.

Has anyone brought your yorkie or toy breed to a lake or beach and was he able handle himself or herself in the water without freaking out for the 1st time? I know you guys with your labs, hunters, etc love to be in the water so hope there are some toy breeds out there that can share their experience....THANKS


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Has he ever been in water before? The pool, lakes, etc?
I think it would all really depend on whether or not he enjoys water, and how he reacts to new things.

If he has never been swimming before, you should introduce it to him before going kayaking. 

Good luck though! It sounds like fun! And make sure he gets a life vest


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

The only water he's been in is the one in our kitchen sink for a bath. The area is in a cove so it can be pretty calm since the tour guide never mentioning anything that benny had to wear a life vest. thanks


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously, please do look at getting him a life jacket. A small one isn't expensive especially if you look on line. 
You see, if you are kayaking and you do can out, you probably won't be able to touch the bottom, you'll have stuff floating everywhere, all your belongings, your paddle and your pup will be scratching at you or the kayak. Then you have to right the kayak and get yourself, your paddle, your pup (who would most likely be panicking) and your belongings back on a flat tipping board lying in the water. It's not as easy as it sounds, believe me, especially if you've never done it before. And, don't forget, both the sea and lakes can blow up pretty quickly, it doesn't take much of a breeze or many boats going past to throw up a bit of a chop and Benny could easily lose his balance and go in.
I've done a lot of boating with my dog and I'm an above average swimmer, but still I will never take risks. It doesn't take much out on water for things to really turn to custard.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I would introduce him to swimming first to see if he's okay with the water, the last thing you want is a panicked dog on a kayak.
And definitely definitely please get him a life jacket. It'll be money will spent.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Did you post this on another forum too? There was another Yorkie owner asking about kayaking.

Jackson is a water FREAK so I know he will enjoy himself. It takes all of his might to NOT jump in, LOL. I take him paddle boating in the summer sometimes.

I do bring a lifejacket; he is a strong swimmer, but it makes me feel better. Also easier for me to grab him, since there's a nice handle, if he were to fall off/jump off.

I'd definitely introduce him to water first. Maybe find a beach or a pool or even a big blow-up baby pool or something, where he can get the hang of swimming. Make it a fun and positive experience!


----------

